

Displaying mathematics on the web - gjm11
http://terrytao.wordpress.com/2009/10/29/displaying-mathematics-on-the-web/

======
gjm11
There's not much content in the blog entry itself, but its purpose was to
begin a discussion about how things could be better, and that discussion is
well underway in the comments. I know many HNers are interested in this, so
you might want to contribute...

